# Merry Christmas



## Sootie (Dec 1, 2004)

Hay every one out there 
I would like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 
and to say a very special Thanks to all who Helped me with my Option Buttons and Deleting only one record you are all such fantastic people
Thanks
SOOTIE


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Dec 1, 2004)

And a _*Happy *__*Festivus *_to all of our Seinfeld friends out there!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!

It's been another great year here and another great year meeting great people!

Wherever you are, enjoy!

Smitty

And if you believe/insist upon being politically correct, unlike me, then:

Merry Christmahannukwanzaakah!


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Dec 1, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> And if you believe/insist upon being politically correct, unlike me, then:
> 
> Merry Christmahannukwanzaakah!



And where is Festivus in your little menagerie of words?  You know what you are?  You're an anti-Festite.

Happy Holiday, Smitty.


----------



## Iridium (Dec 2, 2004)

Happy Christmas! Joyeaux Noel! Gelukke Kerst! Have a good one all!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Dec 2, 2004)

Indeed!  Irregardless of your Festivus Momentus, the very best to you and your family!


----------



## goldcat (Dec 3, 2004)

to add my two cents .... Best of the season to each and everyone, and here's to a brighter and more peaceful new year !!!


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Dec 3, 2004)

=IF('At My Party'!A1="You Insist On Putting On Christmas Music","Bah Humbug","Have A Great Christmas!")  :wink:


----------



## The Tamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, if correctness is the order of the day, then perhaps it should be Merry Saturnalia - seeing as "Christ"mas has nothing to do with Christ!


----------



## monkeynuts (Dec 3, 2004)

> "Christ"mas has nothing to do with Christ!



So you now make rubbish the religion of many people Tamer?

Shamed you should be!!!


----------



## fairwinds (Dec 3, 2004)

It's not Christmas yet. You are too early. I'll come back and say Merry Christmans when it is time to.


----------



## The Tamer (Dec 3, 2004)

> So you now make rubbish the religion of many people Tamer?


Not at all, Monkeynuts,

I respect people’s right to believe as they wish, and many Christians are aware of the origins of Christmas.  But that they are not truly "Christian" can be seen from these quotes:



> "Most of the customs now associated with Christmas were not originally Christmas customs but rather were pre-Christian and non-Christian customs taken up by the Christian church. Saturnalia, a Roman feast celebrated in mid-December, provided the model for many of the merry-making customs of Christmas. From this celebration, for example, were derived the elaborate feasting, the giving of gifts, and the burning of candles."
> 
> The Encyclopedia Americana
> 
> ...



No offense is meant here.


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Dec 3, 2004)

The Tamer said:
			
		

> "An enormous number of traditions we now associate with Christmas have their roots in pre-Christian pagan religious traditions......"
> The Trouble With Christmas - Tom Flynn



And many have their roots in Charles Dickens' stories.

Who is Tom Flynn? Is he a generally accepted authority on the roots of traditions associated with Christmas? Or is he just another wind-bag expressing his own subjective opinions and myths?

Is it wise to believe everything one reads in The Encyclopaedia Americana?
How can one trust an Encyclopaedia that can't spell?


----------



## monkeynuts (Dec 3, 2004)

Exactly!


----------



## Legacy 5624 (Dec 3, 2004)

monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Exactly!



"Exactly"?  This does not appear to be an answer to my questions.


----------

